# Mold !??



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very very important question. I found mold on one small part of my cypress mulch in the soon to be tegus cage if i get rid of that spot is the rest saved? or do i need to discard all of it and destroy whatever might be leftover?! please help


----------



## james.w (Jul 27, 2012)

You need to fix the problem of why the mold is growing.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 27, 2012)

well most of it was on a piece of driftwood i have. but i have had this piece for a long time and have had it with other reptiles that require a misting in their enclosure this is a first i have seen it


----------



## tommyboy (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you turn your mulch over every so often? I try to do it once a week and have never had problems with mold.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah i do i think the mold was dormant on the driftwood


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a good reason to throw in some springtails.
Theyll eat the mold/fungus and not bother the Tegu.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 27, 2012)

springtails? i have ne ver heard of this. google time


----------

